# Car sub/amp with Home stereo system..possible?



## Swalters50 (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi, I am looking into coupling a car sub/amp with my home stereo receiver but I'm not sure if its safe to do. I don't want to damage the sub or stereo. 

What I've got is a Marshall 12" sub with an Orion Cobalt 250W amp.. it is a 4 Ohm sub.

My stereo receiver is a Harman/Kardon AVR 40...on the back of it, it says use 8 Ohm min speakers.

I have been doing some research into the subject but am not too familiar with it. It seems like I shouldn't be trying to run two different Ohm ratings together but then is there a way of wiring it to get the Ohms to match? 

Any help would be great, this sort of physics isn't really my thing.


----------



## Swalters50 (Jun 29, 2012)

Bump.  Anyone have any ideas or know-how?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

What do plan on using as a power supply for the amp? You need to have a 12 volt DC source first.

BG


----------



## Swalters50 (Jun 29, 2012)

Ah this is where I lack knowledge. See the Harman Kardon reciever I have has an 8 inch amp on it... Can I not run the "subwoofer out" line on the reciever to the Orion amp that is with the sub I'm wanting to use? or is that not going to work?

My apologies for being so ignorant on this subject... guess thats why I'm on the forums though.


----------



## Swalters50 (Jun 29, 2012)

Oh, wow. I see what you're saying. after I read your post I went down and looked at it... while it does have a sub on it now the sub has a plug for juice. So I'm assuming there's not really a power supply coming from the receiver? So I need a way to power the amp? a 12 volt DC as you said?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Your home stereo needs a "line out", which I am sure it has. The line out will go to car amp. But again you need a 12vdc power supply for power the car amp.

Don't worry about the 8 ohm speakers since the are connected to the car amp, nothing to do with home stereo since you will be using the line out.

You would be better off, IMO, buying a separate AC powered amp for the car speakers.

BG


----------



## Swalters50 (Jun 29, 2012)

well, thank you very much for the help and advice. Should be able to get it worked out! thanks again


----------

